# Are these lash eggs?



## LA Farmer (Apr 24, 2021)

I can't think what else these might be. My Rhode Island Red just deposited this grouping tonight.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah. If she'd doing that watch for her to be feeling off again.


----------



## LA Farmer (Apr 24, 2021)

She has never been sickly. This condition is subsequent to her recent molt- the stress of that likely made her susceptible to infection. Currently she is full weight, eats well, good color/blood flow, and is as bitchy and bossy as ever.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad to know this might be from a molt and not internal laying. 

Love your description of her.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## LA Farmer (Apr 24, 2021)

LA Farmer said:


> She has never been sickly. This condition is subsequent to her recent molt- the stress of that likely made her susceptible to infection. Currently she is full weight, eats well, good color/blood flow, and is as bitchy and bossy as ever.


Shortly after her molt, we were wafting for her first eggs. Then all of a sudden she drooped two full egg yolks and whites in one go along with a little pink mass about the size of these. I took it to be some type of vitamin or other imbalance preventing calcium/shell formation and was hoping for a natural resolution.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Calciboost for goats along with vitamin D3. Calciboost is flavored so she shouldn't mind it.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok- I’ve never seen that before, would you mind taking a minute to tell me/us more about the what and why? Whoever, doesn’t much matter to me.... just curious.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Basically it's a hen that is having laying complications. You see more often with hatchery birds because they're bred for the highest egg production which causes problems down the line.


----------

